# Bleeding navel piercing?



## makeup_obsessed (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had my navel pierced for over 2 years now. I have recently started seeing a chiropractor (been diagnosed with scoliosis), and everythign seemed fine in the begining. Then i got an infection (my first one ever in that area). Did sea salt soaks daily, and it cleared up.

Now i have noticed, after i get an adjustment, the bottom hole bleeds a little bit. I am wondering if getting a bioplast barbell will help solve this problem...because i really would like to keep the piercing and continue seeing the chiropractor.

Also, i think my piercing may be migrating??? Anyone know anything about migrating, or rejected piercings? My navel isnt sore, unless i fiddle with the barbell too much.

Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## dazzle13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I had my belly button pierced at one time. I had some troubles with it and i went back to the place where i got it pierced and they told me what was wrong with it and what to try. The piercers advice and suggestions saved my piercing for another year or so until i was forced to take it out. so go see a licenced piercer and see what they say.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 25, 2009)

If you have had it for two years I doubt it is rejecting but it may be migrating. My belly button used to get irritated a lot because of clothing and also anytime I wore a barbell. Have you tried a ring? It may give your skin more room to move while you are being adjusted. Make sure it is made of something good as well. Sometimes your body can eat away at jewelry that isn't made of good materials like titanium or platinum. I know on mine when I put in one of those cheaper ones it kind of corroded and I had to remove it.

It also may be from your torso getting jerked if your chiropractor is adjusting you too roughly. It is not healthy to get "forced" into place. It is a better idea to have someone deep massaging you and then adjusting you so force is not necessary.

Either way I hope you find your answers. Sometimes on piercing forums you can find good answers because so many people have gone through it.


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 26, 2009)

Also the idea of a bioplast horseshoe isn't that bad of an idea. And I think they all tend to migrate a little at least. Mine did after about 2 years. Where I got it done said no worries. Since then it hasn't moved anymore. I really like the bioplast more and I've had mine done for 13 years.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 26, 2009)

Could it be that you might just be allergic to the material? Try getting a new ring and make sure it is nickel free.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for everyones replies!!! I have posted on a piercing forum, and only had one reply saying go see the piercer....your replies are much more helpful.

I believe it is migrating (as i have never even thought of an allergic reaction, all of my barbells are stainless steel), as a result of pushing and pressure from my chiropractor. It doesnt hurt, but after an adjustment like i said i notice blood.

Now the waiting begins for my shipment of bioplast jewelry. Thanks again


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 27, 2009)

Good move... I got one while I was preggers and it helped, but my piercing has migrated and it's obvious now that my belly's back to normal.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i really only experienced bleeding with mine when i used a ring that contained silver which i must have been allergic to. i went back to the place where i had it pierced and they put a surgical steel one in for me and it healed very quickly.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 1, 2010)

my piercing rejected after i had had it comfortable for over a year

It would be fine unless i touched it, and i would notice goup some time leaking out of it. also if i moved it up and down i could sometimes feel dried up gunk in there that i had to get out cuase it would be so painful, i had tried treating it with topical anti-biotics (over the counter stuff) hoping it would be fine and stop getting infected/rejecting but after 6 months of constant goop and pain i took it out and honestly it is the best decision i have ever made


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree that it sounds like it's related to the chiropractor and the positions s/he's placing you in.

I also think asking a piercer might be a good idea, to see what they suggest.

Otherwise, it doesn't sound like your body is rejecting it, and it does sound like you know how to prevent/treat infection so those are pluses! good luck!


----------



## pinkrose1 (Nov 23, 2010)

At the time of belly button infection.... then firstly try a hot compress. Use a clean cloth and thoroughly soak the compress with water. Place the cloth in the microwave for about 25 seconds or until it is hot. Place the compress on your infected belly button and hold is against the infected area until the cloth cools down and then try soaking the infected area in salt water. Use a teaspoon of table or sea salt with 8 ounces of water and after that use over-the-counter antibiotic creams.


----------



## katana (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had my belly button pierced for going on 11 years now.

A few years ago I had started to have irration after starting a new medication. It was almost like everyone of my piercings were all of the sudden being rejected.

I stopped this medication, and everything went back to normal.

I have not noticed my piercing migrate whatsoever.

I wear a steel or metal (not positive of material) barbel with a charm on it, daily. I have not ever had a problem with getting it caught on any clothing.

If it is starting to bleed after two years then I would say you don't have to worry about it being rejection from your body, unless maybe you have been taking a different medication or vaccine, ans this is a side effect.

It may also be getting moved around too much and caught on your clothing during your appointments. Try removing it while at your doctors and replacing it afterwards.

This should help, and may prevent it from bleeding again.

Please keep us updated and let us know what happens, I am very curious.


----------

